
Ask HN: Is anyone else having issues with stripe? - ceffio
I am having issues when processing a payment using stripe. I am using Stripe::charge and 80% of transactions are getting declined. Previously (20 days ago) everything worked smoothly.<p>According to stripe logs, a successful transaction has 3 steps: create a token (&#x2F;v1&#x2F;tokens), then the customer (&#x2F;v1&#x2F;customers) and finally generate the payment (&#x2F;v1&#x2F;charges). At the moment, all the transactions are falling when they receive the customer (&#x2F;v1&#x2F;customer). Stripe has been telling me it is an issue with the bank. But the bank it is telling me that they don&#x27;t are receiving request for payments (transaction is falling on step #2).<p>I&#x27;ve talked to several friends and they are having the same issue, so hopefully someone from the HN community can help :)
======
rogerkirkness
We had a similar sounding issue involving where the token is passed in the
Stripe client. Are you using the API directly or through a client library? We
were using Go and there was a field that was pretty clearly not needed in the
documentation but pretty clearly needed to make the customer step work.

~~~
ceffio
We are using stripe's api in the frontend to generate a token and then it to
our backend in order to generate the "customer" and the "charge". Our backend
is on Rails so we are using stripe's ruby gem.

Any advice?

